
I miss Steve Yegge - swah
I mean, I miss his blog. Is there anything entertaining to read these days? Joel doesn't write interesting stuff anymore, Steve Yegge stopped blogging and PG almost never writes... Recommendations?
======
mbrubeck
Going through the archives of <http://www.yosefk.com/blog/> should provide a
couple days' entertainment.

~~~
swah
Yes, stuff like this!

------
catsup
i used to read <http://www.bileblog.org/> but he also stopped writing.

------
mad_girl
hey I like this one <http://www.codinghorror.com>

------
ableal
Well, this worked for me: head over to <http://www.feedbooks.com/author/245>
(that's the Robert E. Howard of Conan fame).

Pick up any one of the stories tagged "Western". They're almost all humorous
stories about a larger-than-life-yet-naive frontier-man who bashes his enemies
plentifully, is in turn knocked about and shot at quite a bit, but survives to
prevail. _Most_ of his enemies also survive.

With appropriate search-replace, one could probably produce amusing software
development parables from those stories. They're about the right length, too.

~~~
swah
Heh... but I really liked _feeling_ on par with whatever people are
using/feeling inside BigCo.

------
aivosha
try this.

<http://melikyan.blogspot.com/>

------
markbnine
Start your own. . .

